# Arapaho water pump



## JUMMOCK (Feb 25, 2010)

Have a brand new 2010 Arapaho with a noisy water pump, is this normal???????????


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Yes, all water pumps are noisy to some degree. You can try to isolate them a little by mounting on rubber washers but they still make quite a racket!


Trevor


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

JUMMOCK said:


> Have a brand new 2010 Arapaho with a noisy water pump, is this normal???????????


Hi there Jummock,I have a brand new arapaho too,cant tell you if my pump is noisy because,until last tuesday the water tanks would not hold water,the door mirror was falling off,a cupboard door DID fall off,the habitation door was difficult to open/close,the toilet door would not stay closed,the wardrobe door was hard to open( wood against wood)and a skylight was badly out of line.I think its all fixed now and I will try the pump tomorrow,our last Arapaho,09,did have a noisy pump,to be fair I think most pumps are a bit noisy.Good luck with the new Arapaho,you will enjoy it,I've had five of them,regards seamus.


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes, they can be noisy. Depends where and how they are mounted. Some fitters will screw then down too tighly onto their resilient mountings - this can increase noise. My Adria Vision was very noisy but when I changed to my current Chieftain it was significantly quieter. Don't worry - there's probably nothing wrong. Just enjoy your new motorcaravan


----------

